# God has called you.



## Fish&Chips

When we are presented with the gospel and make a decision to follow Jesus, it is more than just a ticket to heaven. God saved us for a purpose. We don't want to just ride this train for the benefits. If you have a relationship with Jesus, you've heard God calling you to do something. You've felt the Holy Spirit prompting you and you've said yes. "Yes Lord I will do it." Yet as human beings we sometimes procrastinate. We say "I'll do it later." And before we realize it, years have gone by.

But somewhere in the back of our minds, we remember what we will someday do for God. We remember his calling. It's not too late. God is still calling us. Let's get involved and do something for God. It's the least we could do.


----------



## WillieT

What do you do for God, besides post in this forum? Are you engaged in an ongoing and active ministry? Do you follow Jesus example by going door to door? I do.


----------



## Fish&Chips

shaggydog said:


> What do you do for God, besides post in this forum? Are you engaged in an ongoing and active ministry? Do you follow Jesus example by going door to door? I do.


I don't do enough but what I do, I do it for God's glory.


----------



## WillieT

Fish&Chips said:


> I don't do enough but what I do, I do it for God's glory.


So you are in a formal door to door ministry? Your answer is kind of vague. Is you religious organization involved worldwide in an organized ministry? What organization do you belong to?


----------



## Fish&Chips

shaggydog said:


> So you are in a formal door to door ministry? Your answer is kind of vague. Is you religious organization involved worldwide in an organized ministry? What organization do you belong to?


I don't feel comfortable publicizing anything that this flesh does for the Lord. I don't belong to any organization. I belong to Jesus Christ.


----------



## WillieT

Fish&Chips said:


> I don't feel comfortable publicizing anything that this flesh does for the Lord. I don't belong to any organization. I belong to Jesus Christ.


Jesus ministry was organized. After his death and resurrection, those that followed him were also organized, they were the beginning of the Christian congregation.

Funny people can come on here and bash people who have molded their organization after those first century Christians. There is a lot of hypocrisy there.


----------



## Fish&Chips

shaggydog said:


> Jesus ministry was organized. After his death and resurrection, those that followed him were also organized, they were the beginning of the Christian congregation.
> 
> Funny people can come on here and bash people who have molded their organization after those first century Christians. There is a lot of hypocrisy there.


Shaggy you sound very bitter. Are you still upset about the other thread that I started? I started this thread to encourage believers. I also want to encourage you to seek the Lord and ask him to help you with the bitterness in your heart. Seriously, you need to let it go.


----------



## WillieT

Fish&Chips said:


> Shaggy you sound very bitter. Are you still upset about the other thread that I started? I started this thread to encourage believers. I also want to encourage you to seek the Lord and ask him to help you with the bitterness in your heart. Seriously, you need to let it go.


I will let it go when you apologize and say it will not happen again. Bitter, yes I am bitter. As far as my relationship with Jehovah, I ask for help in many different areas. You have been very wrong in a lot of the things that you have stated. I am a forgiving person, but the forgiveness that is spoken of in God's word, is based on the fact that there is a reason for that forgiveness. I have not seen a reason for that. I will get over my bitterness either with time or with a sincere apology. In the meantime I will continue to do as I am. Speaking the truth about God's word.


----------



## Fish&Chips

shaggydog said:


> I will let it go when you apologize and say it will not happen again. Bitter, yes I am bitter. As far as my relationship with Jehovah, I ask for help in many different areas. You have been very wrong in a lot of the things that you have stated. I am a forgiving person, but the forgiveness that is spoken of in God's word, is based on the fact that there is a reason for that forgiveness. I have not seen a reason for that. I will get over my bitterness either with time or with a sincere apology. In the meantime I will continue to do as I am. Speaking the truth about God's word.


I'm sorry that you are bitter. Let me ask you this. When Jesus was hanging on the cross did he have a reason to forgive those that crucified him? No, but he still forgave them (us). Give it to the Lord - don't carry it with you.


----------



## WillieT

Fish&Chips said:


> I'm sorry that you are bitter. Let me ask you this. When Jesus was hanging on the cross did he have a reason to forgive those that crucified him? No, but he still forgave them (us). Give it to the Lord - don't carry it with you.


Jesus was a perfect man, I am not. I wish I were closer to perfection and I work on it every day. You need to stop your lies, and yes they are lies. Until you do I will continue to defend my religion.


----------



## Fish&Chips

shaggydog said:


> Jesus was a perfect man, I am not. I wish I were closer to perfection and I work on it every day. You need to stop your lies, and yes they are lies. Until you do I will continue to defend my religion.


We don't need to be perfect shaggy. With God's help you can truly forgive somebody even when they don't deserve it.


----------



## WillieT

Fish&Chips said:


> We don't need to be perfect shaggy. With God's help you can truly forgive somebody even when they don't deserve it.


You need to apologize and admit your mistakes. Then maybe God can forgive you.


----------



## Fish&Chips

shaggydog said:


> You need to apologize and admit your mistakes. Then maybe God can forgive you.


Shaggy, a true friend will warn you when you are going in the wrong direction. He will tell you the truth even if it makes you upset, while others will just let you continue on your way. One day you will look back and appreciate that somebody obeyed God and tried to warn you. I'll be praying for you shaggy.


----------



## WillieT

Fish&Chips said:


> Shaggy, a true friend will warn you when you are going in the wrong direction. He will tell you the truth even if it makes you upset, while others will just let you continue on your way. One day you will look back and appreciate that somebody obeyed God and tried to warn you. I'll be praying for you shaggy.


I do not need directions from you. Nor do I need your prayers. It will be 20 years ago in November that I found the truth. It was that time that I headed in the right direction. If I was headed wrong it would not take me 20 years to determine it. I feel more sure of it every day. You continue to lie, probably because you do not know better. You talk about things you know nothing about, and that is the truth about the witnesses. You constantly go to websites that promote lies and state them as truths.


----------



## Danny O

I was raised in organized religion. Always considered myself a Christian and received Jesus as my Savior at an early age. Believed in many of the teachings of the church, but I did not have an intimate relationship with Jesus. That changed April 1991. My sister-in-law invited my sister and I to a non denominational, spirit filled weekend retreat. Thank goodness my SIL obeyed God and pursued my sister and I. We both received the Holy Spirit, were totally transformed and started on a journey of surrender and fire refinement. I'm still a work in progress, but proof that God can take us out of our comfort zone if we heed the call.


----------



## Seeker

Pet Spoon said:


> I was raised in organized religion. Always considered myself a Christian and received Jesus as my Savior at an early age. Believed in many of the teachings of the church, but I did not have an intimate relationship with Jesus. That changed April 1991. My sister-in-law invited my sister and I to a non denominational, spirit filled weekend retreat. Thank goodness my SIL obeyed God and pursued my sister and I. We both received the Holy Spirit, were totally transformed and started on a journey of surrender and fire refinement. I'm still a work in progress, but proof that God can take us out of our comfort zone if we heed the call.


AMEN..


----------



## surfdad_96712

It is very clear that your WORKS will not save you it is a free gift from our heavenly father

Alive with Christ
â€¦8For by grace you have been saved through faith; and that not of yourselves, it is the gift of God; 9not as a result of works, so that no one may boast. 10For we are His workmanship, created in Christ Jesus for good works, which God prepared beforehand so that we would walk in them.

Shaggy you are in a pseudo christian cult that DENYS the deity of Jesus the Christ
Are you one of the 144,000? chosen and if not what then

There is a heavenly father that desires relationship with his children 

â€¦5so that He might redeem those who were under the Law, that we might receive the adoption as sons. 6Because you are sons, God has sent forth the Spirit of His Son into our hearts, crying, "Abba! Father!" 7Therefore you are no longer a slave, but a son; and if a son, then an heir through God.

You are missing the true reason for our existence, fellowship with our Father restored by the sacrifice of Jesus on the cross ,


----------



## WillieT

We do not believe that Jesus and Jehovah are part of a trinity. The scriptures are clear that they are not. John 14:28 28â€¯YOU heard that I said to YOU, I am going away and I am coming [back] to YOU. If YOU loved me, YOU would rejoice that I am going my way to the Father, because the Father is greater than I am.

I am not one of the 144,000. The bible is clear that there are two classes, the anointed, also know as the little flock, or the 144,000. These are heirs to the throne as evidenced by your last scripture. The bible is also clear on the responsibilities of these 144,000 to rule with Christ in heaven. Rev. 5:10 10â€¯and you made them to be a kingdom and priests to our God, and they are to rule as kings over the earth.â€

Notice they are going to rule as kings over the earth. If everyone is going to heaven or hell, why would there need to be rulers over the earth in heaven?

After John spoke of those 144,000, he then spoke of a great crowd. Rev 7:9,10 9â€¯After these things I saw, and, look! a great crowd, which no man was able to number, out of all nations and tribes and peoples and tongues, standing before the throne and before the Lamb, dressed in white robes; and there were palm branches in their hands. 10â€¯And they keep on crying with a loud voice, saying: â€œSalvation [we owe] to our God, who is seated on the throne, and to the Lamb.â€

Here is the KJ version 10 And cried with a loud voice, saying, Salvation to our God which sitteth upon the throne, and unto the Lamb. Notice that they say salvation to our God (Jehovah), and to the Lamb(Jesus), talking about two enitites.

I thought for most of my live, just like most people do that I would be going to heaven. One day my wife asked me the question, she knew my beliefs, what do you think heaven will be like. I said there will be a large mountain, and in the foothills there will be a beautiful golf course. On the other side of the golf course there will be a beautiful beach with white sand, then a ocean with deep blue water and a lot of fish. She said what are you describing. I said, what heaven will be like for me. She said no, what are you really describing. After much back and forth she said, aren't you describing the earth. It is something that really made me think, but I did not act at the time. It was several years later that I started studying and learned why I thought the way I did. My calling is an earthly calling not a heavenly calling.

More to follow.


----------



## WillieT

It is very clear that your WORKS will not save you it is a free gift from our heavenly father

I agree with this statement 100%. It is only because of His undeserved kindness that we have the opportunity for salvation. We do not think that faith alone will insure salvation. The scriptures tell us that faith without works is dead. Those works are coming to an accurate knowledge of the scriptures and bringing you life in harmony with God's will. We don't think faith gets you anything if you are deliberately sinning, even though you profess to have faith.

Are you one of the 144,000? chosen and if not what then

I answered the first question above. What then? If I die before this system of things end, I look forward to the resurrection. If I live until Armageddon and live on into the new system, I will still be here on the earth.

The resurrection is a point that I do not think a lot of people give any consideration to. Acts 24:15 and I have hope toward God, which hope these [men] themselves also entertain, that there is going to be a resurrection of both the righteous and the unrighteous.

If good people go to heaven and bad people go to hell, whom is this scripture speaking of?

Look at John 5:25-30 25â€¯â€œMost truly I say to YOU, The hour is coming, and it is now, when the dead will hear the voice of the Son of God and those who have given heed will live. 26â€¯For just as the Father has life in himself, so he has granted also to the Son to have life in himself. 27â€¯And he has given him authority to do judging, because Son of man he is. 28â€¯Do not marvel at this, because the hour is coming in which all those in the memorial tombs will hear his voice 29â€¯and come out, those who did good things to a resurrection of life, those who practiced vile things to a resurrection of judgment. 30â€¯I cannot do a single thing of my own initiative; just as I hear, I judge; and the judgment that I render is righteous, because I seek, not my own will, but the will of him that sent me.

Two points here 1) Jehovah has given this judging work to His son, Jesus. Because He gave, or assigned this task to Jesus, it tells me Jesus is not equal to God. Even Jesus acknowledged that.

2) If ones have gone to heaven and hell, why is there even a resurrection spoken of. Are ones that have gone to heaven going to be pulled out of heaven? Are those that are going to hell, coming back from the grave to be judged again. That does not make sense.

The memorial tombs that are spoken of is the common grave of mankind. This include hell, hades, sheol. It does not include Genenna, which is totally different.

Think of this. If God wanted man to live in the heavens, why didn't He put them there to start with. It is mans thoughts that if you live a righteous life, once you die you go to heaven. Man was not created to live in the heavens. He was created to live on the earth.
God's purpose has not changed. His purpose is that man will live forever on earth in a paradise. PS 107:5Â 5â€¯He has founded the earth upon its established places;
It will not be made to totter to time indefinite, or forever.

Look too at Isaiah 225:8 . 8â€¯He will actually swallow up death forever, and the Sovereign Lord Jehovah will certainly wipe the tears from all faces. And the reproach of his people he will take away from all the earth, for Jehovah himself has spoken [it].
That thought is reinforced at Rev 21:3,4.

There is a heavenly father that desires relationship with his children

This is absolutely true. That is why as one of Jehovah's witnesses, I do my best to understand His word, and as an imperfect person, bring my life in harmony with His teachings, using Jesus as a model for my life, including the door to door ministry. I think most witnesses strive to do this also.

You are missing the true reason for our existence, fellowship with our Father restored by the sacrifice of Jesus on the cross

When I was baptised I gave up living for myself, and began to live for Jehovah. My relationship with Him is my priority. For you to make the above statement is asnine. The true reason for our existence is a close relationship with God and His son Christ Jesus. That is why it upsets me greatly, the fact that His great name is desecrated.


----------



## monark

*Chips & Shaggy*

Can you guys just meet offline & argue? I'm about ready to quit visiting this forum because I'm tired of y'alls back & forth, I'm right , no I'm right, here's my quote, here's my quote. What if someone new wandered down here to see what it's all about & sees this? I think it is a turn off, it is certainly not encouraging. Are you doing what is right or just trying to be right?


----------



## surfdad_96712

Yahweh (God,Jehovah) is Jesus in the scriptures,


----------



## WillieT

surfdad_96712 said:


> Yahweh (God,Jehovah) is Jesus in the scriptures,


Nope, you are confused. We will have to disagree.


----------



## surfdad_96712

If you compare scripture to scripture ,you will see the truth
you cannot compare scripture to JWs dogma and get truth

Father ,open shaggys eyes of understanding to your word ,bind the spirits of darkness that have seduced him and loose his heart to the truth in the name of the King of Kings ,lord of lords, Jesus


----------



## WillieT

surfdad_96712 said:


> If you compare scripture to scripture ,you will see the truth
> you cannot compare scripture to JWs dogma and get truth
> 
> Father ,open shaggys eyes of understanding to your word ,bind the spirits of darkness that have seduced him and loose his heart to the truth in the name of the King of Kings ,lord of lords, Jesus


I absolutely have the truth. Just like in Jesus day, many saw the miracles he performed, but did not put faith in him. The scriptures are clear that most will reject the message. They rejected it in Noah's day, in Jesus day, and it is happening today. It is to be expected. Narrow is the gate to everlasting life. You will be hated because of my name. The end of this system of things is near. The scriptures point to this time period, as the time of the end of this system of things. Like in Noah's day, many will be wanting on the "ark", but it will be too late. Fortunately there are still many that want to know the truth that sets them free.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Shaggy nobody hates you. We feel sorry for you because you are caught up in deception. 

If a prophet makes a prophecy and that prophecy does not come to pass then that prophet is a "false prophet".


----------



## WillieT

We will see who is standing at the end. Regardless of what I might think about some else's religion, I would never make false accusations as you like to do.


----------



## Fish&Chips

No false accusations here. It's a fact that JW's have predicted the end of the world a few times in the past. 

It's not about who will remain standing because it's not about us. It's about what Jesus Christ has done for us and if we accept it. Knowing what awaits after this life, I plead with you to examine the JW organization. Not everybody who leaves that organization is an apostate. Follow Jesus Christ shaggy, He is the TRUTH.


----------



## surfdad_96712

The truth of the matter is your name written in the Lambs book of life 

and they will bring the glory and the honor of the nations into it; 27and nothing unclean, and no one who practices abomination and lying, shall ever come into it, but only those whose names are written in the Lamb's book of life.

You see when we stand before him on that day only one thing matters ,where is your name

"11 And I saw a great white throne, and him that sat upon it, from whose face the earth and the heaven fled away; and there was found no place for them. 12 And I saw the dead, the great and the small, standing before the throne; and books were opened: and another book was opened, which is the book of life: and the dead were judged out of the things which were written in the books according to their works. 13 And the sea gave up the dead that were in it; and death and Hades gave up the dead that were in them: and they were judged every man according to their works. 14 And death and Hades were cast into the lake of fire. This is the second death, even the lake of fire. 15 And if any was not found written in the book of life, he was cast into the lake of fire."


----------



## WillieT

Fish&Chips said:


> No false accusations here. It's a fact that JW's have predicted the end of the world a few times in the past.
> 
> It's not about who will remain standing because it's not about us. It's about what Jesus Christ has done for us and if we accept it. Knowing what awaits after this life, I plead with you to examine the JW organization. Not everybody who leaves that organization is an apostate. Follow Jesus Christ shaggy, He is the TRUTH.


Again, you do not know what you are talking about. There has never been a date set for the end of the system of things. The scriptures are clear that only the Father knows. Matthew 24:36 (KJV) Matthew 24:36

Viewing the King James Version. Click to switch to 1611 King James Version of Matthew 24:36.

But of that day and hour knoweth no man, no, not the angels of heaven, but my Father only.

This is Jesus speaking. He says only his Father knows. He does not say he knows also. Again Jesus is not the same personage as Jehovah, nor is he equal to Jehovah.

Here is the NWT version. 36â€¯â€œConcerning that day and hour nobody knows, neither the angels of the heavens nor the Son, but only the Father. 
Same message, just more understandable.

I did my homework a long time ago. Yes you can go to websites and find all the lies you want. I have lived it for 20 years. I know the truth and am very happy I do.

This is the last response you will ever get from me.


----------



## Fish&Chips

*1914*

The generation that will not pass away.


----------



## Greg E

I understand that this little forum only has a handful of active people. I am speaking as an outsider looking in. You don't bring someone to Christ by condemning their beliefs. In most cases they will only dig their heals in deeper. If I was a non believer reading these post I would be totally turned off by Christ and religion. To have so called Christians on here tearing at each others faith is crazy. Any two people that read the bible will interpret it differently. And Shaggy I actually went to your churches website to see what JW is all about. I haven't done a lot of reading but you believe in many of the things that I do. Anyway, if your going to sell a man a used car you don't do it by condemning and bad mouthing his old one. That will only make him mad. And no, I'm not a car salesman.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Greg E said:


> I understand that this little forum only has a handful of active people. I am speaking as an outsider looking in. You don't bring someone to Christ by condemning their beliefs. In most cases they will only dig their heals in deeper. If I was a non believer reading these post I would be totally turned off by Christ and religion. To have so called Christians on here tearing at each others faith is crazy. Any two people that read the bible will interpret it differently. And Shaggy I actually went to your churches website to see what JW is all about. I haven't done a lot of reading but you believe in many of the things that I do. Anyway, if your going to sell a man a used car you don't do it by condemning and bad mouthing his old one. That will only make him mad. And no, I'm not a car salesman.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Thanks Gregg E. I hope you went to jw.org. There are MANY apostate websites out there that promote a lot of lies about the witnesses. If you are looking for the truth about us that is the website to go to. I was in mainstream religion and was completely turned off by it. There were things that did not make sense to me, but I was taught that's the way it was. You can tell someone something so much that he believes it even though it is not the truth. Satan has certainly blinded the eyes of the vast majority.

After I started studying, I found out why things did not make sense to me, it was because they were not true. I thank God every day that He led me to the light. If you have any questions on anything you read from our website, please let me know. I will do my best to explain it. Not based on my opinion, as many have the habit of doing her, but based on the scriptures.


----------



## KeeperTX

shaggydog said:


> What do you do for God, besides post in this forum? Are you engaged in an ongoing and active ministry? Do you follow Jesus example by going door to door? I do.


wow. :headknock


----------



## Danny O

Quote:
Originally Posted by shaggydog 
What do you do for God, besides post in this forum? Are you engaged in an ongoing and active ministry? Do you follow Jesus example by going door to door? I do.



KeeperTX said:


> wow. :headknock


Absolutely mind boggling, ain't it?!


----------



## Seeker

What do you say to such. Absolutely mind boggling..


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

How often do we really reach to those who need us to act in the God's wishes. Like tending to those who are poor, hungry, widowed, sick, lame? Not arguing over religion, but laboring for the ones in need?


----------



## atcfisherman

DA REEL DADDY said:


> How often do we really reach to those who need us to act in the God's wishes. Like tending to those who are poor, hungry, widowed, sick, lame? Not arguing over religion, but laboring for the ones in need?


Where the rubber meets the road! Amen!!! I once heard the saying, "No one cares what you know until they know how much you care!" Great reply DA!!!!

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Seeker

Yes sir. I dust off my feet and will continue seeking.


----------



## WillieT

KeeperTX said:


> wow. :headknock


Originally Posted by shaggydog View Post
What do you do for God, besides post in this forum? Are you engaged in an ongoing and active ministry? Do you follow Jesus example by going door to door? I do.

Fish spoke of his ministry on more that one occasion, so it is a sin that I ask about that ministry? Really, after all the lies and accusations he promoted. What hypocrits.


----------



## Danny O

Mind boggling to a whole new level! Geez! Give it a rest already.


----------



## Melon

Wow....Throwing the first banned stone brings new meaning!


----------



## poco jim

shaggydog said:


> Originally Posted by shaggydog View Post
> What do you do for God, besides post in this forum? Are you engaged in an ongoing and active ministry? Do you follow Jesus example by going door to door? I do.
> 
> Fish spoke of his ministry on more that one occasion, so it is a sin that I ask about that ministry? Really, after all the lies and accusations he promoted. What hypocrits.


 shaggy, I have come to your defense on more than one occasion, LET IT GO!:headknock


----------

